# FRANKFURT | Europaviertel West | U/C



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

This area was part of my usual jogging route ~10 years ago when it was basically a flat empty space. Boy, it's changed a lot.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

view along *Europe Avenue East* to Skyline Plaza Mall and the *Grand Tower Construction Site*

Großes Kino by 7knips, auf Flickr

The Prädium 



MetroSilesia said:


> Nun wird es trüb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Some Proposals for Construction Site 43, vis á vis of Prädium Tower



eibomz said:


> Baufeld 43 Katastrophen...Die beiden 2. Preise
> Eike Becker ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ValterPravnik (Nov 30, 2016)

Even the Stalin Boulevard looks more fresh and interesting than this


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

View from the Prädium Tower towards the Boulevard 





















The Brick Office Building and the Fair Trade Entrance Tower to the right


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The big Park in between is almost done, underneath there's the new tunnel connecting the Districts











view to district margins with Axis and Westside Tower in the back










the new fair trade hall on the left and Grand Tower u/c on the right









Prädium Resi Tower recently topped out


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

more pics of the fair trade hall 










the empty field will become *the Brick* Office Building









The Brick in the front, lowrise




























Porsche Tower Site











eibomz said:


> Anderes Rendering ...




the site of the upcoming Messeeingang Tower (100m) 




















eibomz said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The district from above



Benyo said:


> Europa by be To, auf Flickr


----------



## ValterPravnik (Nov 30, 2016)

Langweilig, einfaltslos, Funktionsbau, fußgängerfeindlich.

-> Boring, unimaginative, functional building, pedestrian unfriendly


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

"Stalin would be proud now!" :runaway:


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

^^ I was about to say the same. They had so much space in the city to create something nice and creative, yet came along with this generic buildings. :/


----------



## ValterPravnik (Nov 30, 2016)

erbse said:


> "Stalin would be proud now!" :runaway:


Stalin?

Even under Stalin they created better architecture hno:


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Tedious. German deadly dullness


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

maybe the new banlieue 13, Paris Ghetto 2.0


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

derzberb said:


> Tedious. German deadly dullness



I`m not even convinced this is typical german.


I`ve lived more than 5 years in Germany, have visited most of its +1/2-a-mill cities (except those of the Ruhr-pot, Dresden and Nuernberg). 


Still, I never till yet saw anything like this, bar some DDR monumentalism in Berlin, such as the Karl Marx Strasse.


My main association when it comes to German architecture is a much better one, although off course, there exists a german dullness in parts, like also an English, American or Scandinavian dullness exists in the "wrong parts of towns".


That said, I think the architecture of this development is OK, it`s the city planning and the scale, leaving no room for natural variance, which constitutes the problem.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

All residential projects on the official hp: http://www.europaviertel.de/en/living.html

from Skyline Plaza Mall. 

Prädium, Axis & Westside by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

Axis and Westside 
Blick ins neue Europaviertel in Frankfurt by stefanr2017, auf Flickr


view towards the park to Skyline Plaza









At the mall with Grand Tower rising









On top of the mall showing District East and West


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

the man from k-town said:


> Axis and Westside
> Blick ins neue Europaviertel in Frankfurt by stefanr2017, auf Flickr


Honestly, I see no difference here:








https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/structure-relocation-romania-1987/

Except on the second picture there are more people …


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Solid Home | 66m | Residential | Pro*

^^except that the Frankfurt buildings are twice the size.

Another project near the Europagarten in the western part of the Europe District. 

200 condos
Completion: ~2020
Architect: KSP, Frankfurt


40% of the flats are sold already
https://www.presseportal.de/pm/63038/3802393









https://www.neubaukompass.de/neubau/solid-home-frankfurt-am-main/



















http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Neuer-Wohnturm-waechst-am-Europagarten;art675,2814053


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

A new tower rises next to the Brick. The design competition has been decided these days. The winner is Aldinger Architects. 

Deutsche Bahn will rent the space in there. 

height: 60m



HD said:


> Mehr Infos: Aurelis Pressemitteilung
> Mehr: Artikel im Immobilienmanager, Artikel im Propert Magazine
> 
> Bild von Aurelis Real Estate:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Porsche Towers building application has been submitted in december, it should be approved by now. I guess construction starts in summer maybe. 

200 condos
architects: Blauraum , Hamburg









http://www.fr.de/frankfurt/wohnen/e...rt-teurer-wohnen-mit-porsche-design-a-1410911



> Following the successful opening of the Porsche Design Tower Miami, we are now laying the foundation for our first tower project in our German domestic market by submitting the building application”, says Jan Becker, CEO of Porsche Design Group.“With the P + B Group, we have at our side an experienced partner who shares our understanding of quality. As with our first residential high-rise in Miami, the architecture in Frankfurt also reflects the Porsche Design DNA, with its pared-down, timeless aesthetic combined with high functionality​




http://www.porsche-design-tower-frankfurt.com/download/​​
the other proposals



eibomz said:


> Die guten alten "Porsche-Tower" ENTWÜRFE RELOADED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Brick in the made


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

the man from k-town said:


> The district from above


Gosh that looks like an incredibly depressing place to live. Are we really still planning cities like this in europe in 2018? It looks straihgt out of the 60's but with white render instead of unrendered concrete

Its weird to see given frankfurt has a very wealthy reputation. Architecture seems to be a lot more imaginative in neighbouring countries and also in other german cities compared to frankfurt, like hamburg and berlin


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

well it seems like people like to live there. I've seen worse neighborhoods...


----------



## ValterPravnik (Nov 30, 2016)

The skyscrapers dont look bad, but the question is wether they will succeed in forming a place worth living in


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

subway construction (3rd pic), The Brick in u/c Stat. 



Tom_Green said:


> Bilder von gestern


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Brick Office Building comes along


















The future Site of Fair Trade Tower, 118m 


















Grand Tower soon topped out









ONE in prep Status









all pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Mondfinsternis 2018 in Frankfurt am Main by Stefanrieger, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Solid Home construction has started. Height 60m 





















The Site of Porsche Design Tower yesterday











The Brick Construction Site on the left



















all pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The new Subway Line proceeds 





eibomz said:


> U-Bahn Baustelle





derUlukai said:


> der bauplatz der künftigen u-bahn-station güterplatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Current situation of the Brick - Office Building











Hier noch mal alle auf einem Bild. Vorn rechts (angedeutet) Messetor Süd, in der Mitte Brick und diffus im Hintergrund zu sehen das neue DB HH

Und hier noch in Gegenrichtung







[/QUOTE]



derUlukai said:


> messehalle quasi fertig und das baufeld der faz-zentrale(?) (12.12.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Brick with Deutsche Bahn Tower 





Tom_Green said:


> Bilder vom 16.02.2019


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

3 new 60+ m towers rise

Cascada | 60m 



MetroSilesia said:


> ^^ Bisher ist es "nur" ein ganz normaler fetter Block, wie sie überall stehen dort. Wenn er aber erst mal in die Höhe wächst, also über die normalen Blöcke hinaus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FAZ- Highrise | 66m 


















https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/hochhaus-baufeld-43/




MetroSilesia said:


> Bild: MetroSilesia





Deutsche Bahn Tower | 60m



eibomz said:


> Update


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Brick



MetroSilesia said:


> Brick
> 
> 
> Zebra
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Deutsche Bahn Tower is almost topped out in the meantime



eibomz said:


> Ich glaube 1 Stockwerk kommt noch drauf.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

view along boulevard towards Skyline Plaza Mall 



eibomz said:


> Es liegt zwar im Dunkeln, dennoch ist das letzte Technikgeschoss zu erkennen. Foto von heute


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Solid Home has topped out 









source


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

the Brick and DB Tower today









https://www.europaviertel.de/webcam.html


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

View towards boulevard West with DB Tower on the left



dubaibobby said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

frankfurt blau und gold by dadiolli, auf Flickr


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Promising, good updates.


----------

